# What is sable?



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What is the definition of a sable GSD?

Thank you,
Tanya


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html
or
http://www.4gsd.net/colours.html


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Mary, thank you!

Great articles and pictures -- very interesting!

Tanya


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

tanya - i just wanted to point out (since i asked about Xargos at the meet)... blanket and saddle back black and tans can also have sable hairs w/o being sable. the ticking is down the back is called a bitch stripe and can sometimes cover a good amount of the body and divide the saddle or blanket. its even more prominent in long coats because their hair is longer. where the description states that a sable will have individual colored hairs with black tips - Tilden also has that... he's even got hairs with several color bands (the root being red, then black, then red again, and a black tip). the sure way to tell is obviously by looking at the pedigree, but also by the way they start off as puppies. i went back and found the first pics that you posted of Xargos, and he's most definitely not a sable - just in case thats why you were asking








but GORGEOUS he is







and a sweetie pie!


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

What would my pup be considered, Hes tan with hints of redish and black with what looks like silver down the back and in his main


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Fodder,

Thank you for your kindness (as always) -- no that's not why I was asking : )

Just cannot have enough of these wonderful and magnificent dogs!

Sweetie pie he is and getting better ever day! When he is old enough for us to get another dog, for a while we considered getting an adult, but we enjoyed the transformation from a puppy into an adolescent (and then yet-to-come to an adult), it's just amazing, so must likely it'll be a puppy again as he spoiled us so much ..

Tanya


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Dakota09What would my pup be considered, Hes tan with hints of redish and black with what looks like silver down the back and in his main


i assume you're taking about Dakota - although this description doesn't match the photos you posted earlier. from the photos of Dakota he is black and tan, and will likely be a saddle back.

Tanya - Xargos is beautiful, and his coloring is pretty unique. i would almost put money down that he was a sable had i not seen his puppy pics and known what kennel he was from. I'm glad your puppy experience has been a good one







....as I wouldn't dare... give me a 10 mo old any day


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Heres a couple i just took with my phone they are not the best and he didnt want to stop moving. You can really see the red when hes outside. His dad was a red and black


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he is black and tan saddle back, with the sable ticking that i mentioned - also called a bitch stripe. sometimes its a stripe, sometimes its a mass. despite the name, it is not uncommon in males.


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

So he would not be considered breed standard?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Dakota09So he would not be considered breed standard?


i don't know what you mean. i don't believe the standard says anything specifically against bitch stripes. it is undesirable to some, but its in no way a fault or disqualification.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He's to standard, but is minorly faulted for lack of color through the back.

Strauss is the same way, but I would not refer to it as sable ticking, as sable and black and tan are completely separate. Strauss' hairs are not banded at all. They are solid red hairs poking through black ones. Now, some may be considered 'banded' but what is happening is that the hair shaft has not completely faded away yet (you can see it headed that direction though).


----------

